
Test my app and maybe win £1,000 - xShirase
http://frowse.fashion/collections/seven-days-of-style?clickid=guillaume
======
gravypod
I set the maximum price of an item to 20 dollars. Couldn't find anything. I
set it to 25 dollars and I found a few items for 20 dollars.

>=, not >.

~~~
xShirase
thanks, duly noted!

~~~
gravypod
The app looks great! Keep up the good work!

~~~
xShirase
Thanks! We should be evolving fast in Q1, keep an eye on us!

------
xShirase
Our site is a fashion aggregator, fresh out of dev mode, and we've decided to
loadtest it by running a competition. Try the site out, make it crash, or even
enter the comp if you feel like it! Any opinions/feedback would be greatly
appreciated.

Disclaimer : the clickid isn't a referral link that gives me anything, it's
just used to differenciate the traffic from our commercial partner.

